
Twitter and Bloomberg team up to improve financial alerts with Twitter data - diegolo
https://blog.twitter.com/2015/bloomberg-twitter-data
======
jbob2000
Now I'm waiting for someone to write a script that spams fake tweets to alter
a stock's price.

~~~
luisdaniel12
It's for people to be alerted. So humans still have to decide whether they act
on the intel. I don't think the HFTA's are acting on this.

~~~
johnymontana
Well it is clear there is already automated trading going on based on Twitter
data: [http://www.rt.com/news/syrian-electronic-army-ap-
twitter-349...](http://www.rt.com/news/syrian-electronic-army-ap-twitter-349/)

------
chollida1
I'm not sure this is actually news worthy. Bloomberg has already had alot of
twitter integration.

You can already search twitter from the terminal via TWTR, use NH TWT to get a
fire hose of twitter "news", use TWEE to get a curated feed of selected
tweets.

And bloomberg has been doing sentiment analysis on news feeds for a while now.
If you have $10,000/month you can get the machine ingestable version.

------
encoderer
Spencer Rascoff, CEO of Zillow and avid tweeter, had some interesting
commentary on this recently:

 _" I've had huge mutual fund managers who are shareholders of $Z $ZG ask me
about some inane tweets that show up on bloomberg"_

[https://twitter.com/spencerrascoff](https://twitter.com/spencerrascoff)

------
digler999
Probably the most modern application of FORTRAN to date !

------
cft
That still will not support $18bn market cap unfortunately.

